# Who is going to the Richfield or Strongsville,Ohio slot shows from the board here?



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Just curious who will be attending the Richfield or Strongsville, Ohio slot car shows coming up in October?

I thought it would be a neat idea to meet some of you "like minds" in the hobby by putting a name on the boards with a face finally so to speak!

I've emailed with some of you now for a short while since I have been on this board and I was well know on HRW in 1/32 and still am a moderator and started up the swapshop board on SCI.

I've bought products from some of you in the past and remember a few of you.

I thought by possibly getting together and putting a name with a face would make for even better slot car hobby experience here on hobbytalk when we post to one another.......

Just a thought......

A lot of you guys probably know one another from racing together and posting on the boards long before I have been around.

I'm looking to meet other individuals in the hobby to make it that more enjoyable.........

The Richfield and Strongsville area is my stomping/racing grounds so to speak and I am looking for others in the area to get a weekly/monthly home racing club going in HO possibly.........

If any of you are interested in meeting at the shows(which I will be attending both) or getting some kind of racing club together near my area which is close to where the slot shows are located, Please contact me here!

I look forward to it!!!

Take care and I hope to get to meet some of you soon!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Time and money permitting, I will attend both shows. Strongsville is a wildcard, I don't know what to expect because it's a new show. Richfield is consistently good.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I will be attending Richfield slot car show. I am attending a different show the day of the Strongsville show.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I intend on going to the Richfield show.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Guys!

Quite a nice little turn out so far going to the Richfield show!

Maybe we can meet someplace there just to introduce ourselves to one another if any of you are interested and share our interests in the hobby with one another......

I'm also looking forward to the Strongsville show too and from what I have heard should be quite a few vendors being at that show also.

It is a first time show about 5-10 minutes from where I live so I hope it turns out to be a good show!

I had gone to the Strongsville Holiday Inn years ago for toy and car model shows which use to be really good shows to find old car models at.....

I hope the slot show turns out to be just as good!

I'm sure it will!

Closer to time of the Richfield show maybe we can make arraignments to get a meet and greet going possibly in the front lobby area or somewhere for all that are interested in doing so... 

It's nice to get to finally meet some of you guys which I post with on a daily basis on the boards!

Wayne


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be there also,looking forward to it.
DRAGjet Resin's


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How about a little get-together at RT 93 Raceway after the show?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> How about a little get-together at RT 93 Raceway after the show?


Mark's Model World is nearby as well, 6 tracks, a brand new 110+ ft 4-lane Tomy HO road course, a brand new massive 150+ ft 4-lane Tomy road course that's fully nested inside a 1:32 digital track with 6 controllers, a custom routed 1:32/1:24 5-lane hillclimb, a custom routed 6-lane 1:32/1:24 banked oval, and a custom routed 1:32/1:24 drag strip. Have you've ever wondered what it's like to point your fastest car down a 30+ foot straightaway and bury the throttle? Wonder no more.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Guys!

I'm about 15-20 minutes west of the Richfield area and have never heard of Route 93 raceway or Mark's model world?

I'm not familiar with either one of them.......

I know where Futuretronics is....... A friend of mine I went to high school with many years ago helps Wayne the owner out at the shows......

Not sure if Futuretronics has an ho track set up currently or not. Last I heard they had a big 1/32 carrera track set up....

I haven't been there in awhile......

I would invite you all over to race on my track but all I have currently is a 2 lane tomy on a 4x12 table temporarily set up.

It is a bit challenging for a road course I think for myself but not sure at what level all of you compete at????

If Mark's model world or route 93 raceway is somewhat close to Richfield show I would consider a get together there!

I'm surprised all the years I have been going to the Richfield show that no one has set up a track to race on????

Anyhow, Sounds like it could be a great time!

But are they open on Sunday??????

Wayne


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Really......wow. Rt93 Raceway is in Akron and Mark's Model World is in Canton. Here's their addresses so you can get maps on them:


RT 93 Raceway
2211 Manchester Rd
Akron, OH
(330) 861-5000

Mark's Model World
824 12th St NW
Canton, OH
(330) 484-4287

Both are open Sundays.

At the 2000 show, there was a 4-lane track set up. Would be nice if another would set one up at the show, but I'm guessing cost is a big factor why there isn't.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey DLW!

RT 93 raceway isn't too far away from the Richfield show.

What maybe 20-30 minutes?

Sounds like a neat place!

I've been looking for a place to race at other than by myself......

They probably don't put a track up at the show due to the show only running about 5 hours and the cost involved.......

I use to go to a commercial track in Eastlake called Shifters but I am not sure if it is there anymore????

I hear the slotshop in Elyria closed down too......

I watched a bunch of guys in the Toledo area a few weeks ago while I was at training.

Cool bunch at Glass city raceway......

They run 1/24 drag cars down a 55' dragstrip.

It was neat to see all the different classes and different kinds of cars they ran built from 1/24 car models.

I like the nostalgic drag cars myself!

Hey maybe a bunch of us can meet up before or after the Richfield show in the lobby or something and go down to that RT 93 raceway you speak of....

I wouldn't mind checking it out.

Do they rent track time there and controllers?

I can bring a mix of cars with me......

Thanks for the info!

Wayne


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A few bucks gets you all you can run.....and i they have controllers to rent. While at the show, you should see if any parmas are for sale. I'm sure a used one would go for cheap. Just get a new resistor and install. I'll be runnnig tjets, JL/AW's and what cars I got at the show (if any). And I have a couple magnet cars.....they make good track cleaners.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey DLW!

I'm with you in regards to T-jets!!!!

I am all for running t-jets/x tractions!

I am looking for a few cars in particular at the show but may hold off to see which ones AW brings out instead of paying big bucks for originals.....

I'm basically looking for bodies more so than complete cars. will use my own chassis I have for under them.......

I was curious to see what cars they ran at Rt93?

Some tracks are more magnet friendly than stock t-jet friendly.....

I can bring a mix of cars with me also......

I use currently(don't laugh!) stock Tomy controllers on my home track....

They are good enough for me (eventhough they don't control t-jets all that well) and when a few friends stop by every so often to race with.....

I don't have the finances to invest in real expensive controllers at this time....

Wayne


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No prob, Wayne. Just keep an eye out for used Parma Econo's. Just replace the old resistor (if it's bad or too lowresistance), and you'll have a good controller for under $20. Also, snoop around on e-bay. Sometimes you can sneak a controller cheap.

Both Mark's and RT93 run a variety of cars (1/32, HO, 1/24), tjets/Afx & JL/AW, to modern magnets, I saw that RT 93 has tjet racing Thursday night. Call them for their racing schedules.

Tomy controllers are 35 ohms which is terrible for tjets/TO's, if you have any lying around, maybe you can splice Tyco controllers (which are 75 ohms) onto the Tomy connectors.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the tip DLW regarding the tyco controllers!

I didn't realize they were different ohms than Tomys?

I had a tyco track years ago and thought I remembered that the t-jets seemed to be more controllable on it than my tomy track now....

I wasn't sure of that till now when you verified that fact for me!!!

I may just do that!

Actually I have a couple tyco controllers and terminal tracks laying around so all I need to do is get the adapter tracks to adapt the tyco terminal track to my Tomy track I have set up currently.

This should give me more control over my T-jets than I have now!!!!

Thanks again!

I appreciate it!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I measured a few of the Tomy controllers a while back and I seem to recall they were around 50-55 ohms. Even if they had a TJet friendly resistor their primary limitation is their small size and light duty mechanical construction. The new Parma Econo with the 90 ohm resistor is a pretty good TJet controller.

In the past Mark has had a "show after the show" on the Richfield show Sunday. This typically included additional swap & sell opportunities between anyone who showed up and some fun-run racing classes. I'm pretty sure if there is enough interest in something like, and if there are no series races already on the docket, this sort of thing could be put together. Running TJets on a really big track with perfect power distribution and a combination of high speed straights and challenging corners is something to see. Races are often decided by a few sections or less.

http://www.ohioho.com/images/MMW_NEW_1.jpg


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi AFXToo!

Thanks for the tips also!

I appreciate it!

Regarding Mark's also, That sounds like a great idea in regards to the swap/sell and racing!

What sort of t-jet racing we talking though?

All my cars are box stock original t-jets or JL stock tuff ones T-jets.....

I've never actually ran any at a commercial track before.

Do they modify them in any way or run them boxstock?

Just picking your brain out of my own curiosity sake that's all!

Thanks again for all the info you provided also!

It is very much appreciated!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

"Run what ya' brung." If you want to race, be it timed or crash and burn, then everyone will run the same type of car. The vast majority of non-event racing is extremely informal. All you need is two drivers, two cars, and a track. Very informal and low key racing and laughing. Priority 1 is having fun.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

"Run what ya' brung." If you want to race, be it timed or crash and burn, then everyone will run the same type of car. The vast majority of non-event racing is extremely informal. All you need is two drivers, two cars, and a track. Very informal and low key racing and laughing. Priority 1 is having fun."


This is how I like to race on my own home track in Ho!

Unfortunately the group of guys I use to race with in 1/32 were way to competitive and serious which spoiled the fun for me which caused me to eventually get out of the club racing and 1/32 altogether...........

I like nice casual racing events just to have a good time running whatever/however!

Sounds like a great time to be had by all!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I plan on going to Richfield.

Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty,I will bring that box of diecast.
Chris


----------



## RickP (May 15, 2002)

Strongsville show! Where have I been? What are the details? Where, when, what time, etc?


Rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Strongsville Show*

Here you go:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147350

I believe it 2 weeks before the Richfield Show.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm gonna try to do both*

A 2 hour scenic ride will always do me good. Now if I can just get the wife to agree.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We will be at the Richfield show..........oldest (and best, JMHO) slot show going!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Last year I went to the Richfield show. It was my first show ever. I will be returning this year.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

I did a search and couldn't find websites for rte93 or Mark's. Does anyone have a link for either place?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Slotracer, go to Yahoo's home page, click 'yellow pages', then search for 'hobby shops', then use Canton, OH for the city........you'll then get a list of shop where you'll see Mark's Model World.

Do the same saerch, except use Akron, OH.......and you'll get to RT 93 Raceway.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Let's see, how many hours is it from Memphis to Richfield.......  

Hmmm....how many States do I have to go through.......  

Hmmm....is there room in the kennel for the two dogs AND me...... :freak: 

Each time I think about going to this show I get a picture in my head of my wife looking at me, pointing a wooden spoon at me, and saying with Clint Eastwood's voice "Do ya feel lucky punk?" :thumbsup:


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks, I'm sure I can find both places. I was just curious if they still have websites. I know marks used to.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Nightshade, your best bet would be the St. Louis show.


----------

